# The Deal with Boamaster Enclosures



## Jon_Snow (Jan 25, 2013)

In my recent searches I've read that 8x4x4 is the recommended size for an adult male Tegu. The Boamaster enclosures run around 8x3x3 but I still see people still using them for their males. How does this work? Do you just give them a lot of free roam time? 

Thanks,
Dennis


----------



## james.w (Jan 25, 2013)

Most keepers don't provide the minimum recommended enclosure size.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 25, 2013)

I used a custom cut BoaMaster and it didn't come out to the right dimensions. If I could go back I would have built my own or purchased another but it worked fine for my blue male. It was supposed to be 8x4x4 but came out to be 8x3x2.5 with raised door sides to allow for more substrate. I don't see how they'd work for your average big reds or black and whites. But for a blue, it was fine.


----------



## Jon_Snow (Jan 25, 2013)

Okay, thanks guys. Are there any reputable people that make custom enclosures? I'm not too confident with my enclosure making skills.


----------



## james.w (Jan 25, 2013)

It's very simple all you have to do is make a box.


----------



## TeguBlake (Jan 25, 2013)

Custom by design


----------



## chelvis (Jan 25, 2013)

Where are you located? You can also post an ad on craigslist stating what you want and see who responsed. Also custom cabinate compines are good to check with as well.


----------



## james.w (Jan 25, 2013)

TeguBlake said:


> Custom by design



Do you mean cages by design? If so, have you ever seen them in person?


----------



## Jon_Snow (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks, I'll check them out. 

I'm located in MD near DC and Baltimore. 

Dennis


----------



## james.w (Jan 26, 2013)

Cages by design are junk. They are great for birds, but not reptiles.


----------

